# Shimano Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs: Erfahrungen?



## Karstein (10. August 2005)

Hallo,

hat von euch jemand eine Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs im Einsatz? Dann schildert mir bitte mal eure Erfahrung mit dem 167cm Stecken, den möchte Tanja nämlich für Norwegen haben.  |uhoh: 

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/...8474395181206&bmUID=1123666181638&bmLocale=de

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Jan77 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs: Erfahrungen?*

Stand up mit Mittelteilung????????|kopfkrat 

Und dann noch so "schicke" Rollerringe am Blank, na ja ich weiß ja nicht. 

Ich meinte mal gelesen zu haben, das die Tiagra Modelle, sowohl Rollen als auch Ruten, ihren hohen Preisen nicht gerecht werden. Dazu noch Rollerringe, und so ein gerippter Griff.......was bleibt da denn noch übrig?? Bis auf die Länge, welche für Tanja wahrscheinlich Ideal ist. 

Ich dachte immer Ihr fischt die Penn International Stand-Up´s?? Wieso jetzt was neues? Oder sind das Symptome des allgemein bekannten Virus "Tackle-Sucht":q


----------



## fjordbutt (10. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs: Erfahrungen?*

telefonier mal mit holger, er ist total begeistert von diesen rütchens :q 

er hat auch noch welche im shop zu stehen....im "trockentest" haben sie mir ganz gut gefallen #6 oder fährst im potsdam mal vorbei, ist ja nur nen katzensprung #h


----------



## Karstein (10. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs: Erfahrungen?*

Neeeeee Jan,

keine Mittelteilung, sondern Griffverschraubung. Und auch keine durchgehenden Rollerringe, es gibt beide Varianten (gegen die durchgehenden Roller haben wir allerdings auch noch nie was gehabt, siehe unsere Internationals ). 

Die Grifflänge liegt Tanja mehr als die der Millenium, und Holger will am WE mit dem Stecken rumkommen bei uns. :m


----------



## fjordbutt (10. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs: Erfahrungen?*



			
				Jan77 schrieb:
			
		

> Stand up mit Mittelteilung????????|kopfkrat
> 
> Und dann noch so "schicke" Rollerringe am Blank, na ja ich weiß ja nicht.




hi jan,

die ist im griff geteilt, damit hab ich keine probs ehrlich gesagt. 

und für rollerhasser gibts die auch wohl oben ohne :m


----------



## Karstein (10. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs: Erfahrungen?*

@ Fjordbutt: im ACP hatte Tanja ja neulich die Tiagra 30-50 in den Händen, deswegen ist sie ja so scharf auf das Rüteken!


----------



## fjordbutt (10. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs: Erfahrungen?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Holger will am WE mit dem Stecken rumkommen bei uns. :m




na dann viel spass beim potsdammer drillen #6  #h


----------



## Jan77 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs: Erfahrungen?*

@Fjordbutt + Karsten

Alles klar, #h 


sah auf dem Foddo irgendwie so aus als währe der Stecken Mittig- Geteilt.
Aber so ist ja alles i.O. Dann testet mal schön, und Berichte wie sich dat Dingen im "Trockentest" anfühlt.#6  

Viel Spass dabei!!

P.S.: Rollerhasser nicht ganz, nur irgendwie mag ich die Dinger nicht auf meinen Norge-Ruten. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja auch da Alternativen:q


----------



## Ansgar (11. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs: Erfahrungen?*

Hi Karsten,

sag mal sind wir hier bei Big Game oder bei Angeln in Norwegen??? ) )

Wuerde mir nie ne 2-teilige Standup kaufen. Einteilig ist da das Mass der Dinge. Und ob nun im Griff verschraubt oder was immer bleibt das Ding immer noch 2-teilig... 
Ansonsten kann ich selber wenig dazu sagen, ausser, dass die Ruten in keinem Fall den Kultstatus der Rollenserie erlangt haben. Denke es gibt da noch bessere Alternativen. Ich fische ne Daiwa in der Laenge (allerdings zum Trollen und nicht zum "kleine Fische in tiefem Wasser mit Mega Grundbleien bewerfen" )...
Wenn Tanja die Rute aber so gefaellt ist das ja okay, denn was nuetzt es zu wissen, dass ein italienischer Stock z.B. von Alutecnos viel besser ist, man den aber nirgendwo mal in die Hand nehmen kann...

Generell scheint mir das Ruetchen auch ein bisschen kurz fuer Norwegen mit 1,7m, oder? Ich hatte mir das auch mal angeschaut, bin dann aber im Endeffekt bei der deutlich laengeren Hardcore von Ultimate (EINTEILIG, 1,95m - gibt es auch in 2,25m) haengen geblieben. Schoener Stock.

So, und nun Schluss mit diesem Norwegen Gesabbel im Big Game Forum. Bevor Du da nicht mal einen richtigen Fisch faengst, werde ich bei Sailfisch "Norwegen Posting Verbot im Big Game Forum" fuer Dich beantragen ) 
(@all: das ist nur ein Witz-nur um hier Missverstaendnissen vorzubeugen)

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (11. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs: Erfahrungen?*

Komm DU erst überhaupt mal wieder an´s Wasser, Du oller Gast-Aussie und Bürohocker! :m

Tach Ansgar,  #h 

da Jirko und ich bereits vorher die Norge-Geräte-DB durchgestöbert hatten und nicht ein einziger Norwegenfahrer den Tiagra Stecken angegeben hatte, war meine letzte Hoffnung die Big Game Riege...Aber scheint Fehlanzeige zu sein, ihr fischt ja sowieso nur Leih-Tackle! 

Thema Länge: die Tiagra ist 167 cm lang, Tanja 162 cm. Meine Millenium Stand Up ist 175 cm lang, ich 184 cm. Die Daiwa Inline Stand Up von Jetblack ist 170 cm lang, Jetblack mindestens 190 cm. Und nun bringe mir bitte mal eine Logik, warum die Tanjasche Rute ZU KURZ im Verhältnis zur Körperlänge ist?  |kopfkrat 

Und zur Griffverschraubung der Tiagra: möchte DEN Fisch in Norge sehen, der diese Verbindung wegflexen kann!

Hat denn keiner so eine Rute in Gebrauch nich?


----------



## Ansgar (11. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs: Erfahrungen?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Aber scheint Fehlanzeige zu sein, ihr fischt ja sowieso nur Leih-Tackle!



Nee, had doch gesagt ich hab ne Daiwa - nur die kriegst Du in Dtland nicht, nicht mal bestellt...



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun bringe mir bitte mal eine Logik, warum die Tanjasche Rute ZU KURZ im Verhältnis zur Körperlänge ist?  |kopfkrat



Wieso Tanja? Ich hatte geschrieben: "Generell scheint mir das Ruetchen auch ein bisschen kurz fuer Norwegen mit 1,7m, oder?" - wo war da von Tanja die Rede??? Phantasierst Du schon in Erwartung der Fische beim naechsten Norge Trip?? ) ) 




			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Und zur Griffverschraubung der Tiagra: möchte DEN Fisch in Norge sehen, der diese Verbindung wegflexen kann!



Geht doch um die Aktion von dem Ding, nicht ob man die evtl kaputt kriegt... )

All the best 
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (11. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs: Erfahrungen?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schildert mir bitte mal eure Erfahrung mit dem 167cm Stecken, den möchte *Tanja * nämlich für Norwegen haben.  |uhoh:



:m


----------



## Ansgar (11. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs: Erfahrungen?*

Ja, das die fuer Tanja war, das war ja wohl klar, aber mein Kommentar war auf das Angeln in Norwegen und nicht auf Tanja gemuenzt....  |kopfkrat 

Hatte doch gesagt "fuer Norwegen evtl. zu kurz" - nicht "fuer Tanja zu kurz"...

Also allgemeiner, meine Antwort war bezogen auf die Angelart und abstrahiert von der Person, wohingegen Deine Antwort von der Angelart abstrahiert und sich auf die Person bezieht. 
Gibt wohl kein richtig und kein falsch, es waren lediglich voellig unterschiedliche Blickwinkel...

So und nu Schluss mit dem Geschreibsel uebers pluemperfischen ... )
Hol Dir lieber mal das Bluewater Abo, Herr Mod )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (11. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs: Erfahrungen?*

Komm DU lieber rum in´s Dollinger heute - Stefan, Jan, Tanja und ich empfangen heute nämlich prominenten Besuch aus Hamburg: Rausreißer ist hier in Berlin zu Gast!


----------



## Karstein (11. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra Stand Up 20-30lbs: Erfahrungen?*

PS: unsere International I StandUps haben auch ´nen abschraubbaren Butt - und deren Aktion ist obergenial.


----------

